
Installing Antergos Linux on an Ideapad 720s dual booting with Windows 10 - godot
https://medium.com/@bigilui/installing-antergos-linux-on-a-lenovo-ideapad-720s-amd-ryzen-dual-booting-with-windows-10-1ac8e2bd94a6
======
godot
It has been tricky installing Linux on the Lenovo Ideapad 720s and I wanted to
write down all the research I did to get it working. It was also my first time
playing with an Arch-based distro (Antergos) and it has been fun. Hope someone
will find this helpful.

